# 2013 BMW 650i engine replacement. N63tu



## TampaBMW21 (Apr 13, 2021)

Bought a 2013 bmw 650i with a bad knock in engine. Everyone is saying just get a new remanufactured engine. Ive received prices 7800 to 18k installed. Any other suggestions? Im not planning on keeping the car just trying to get out of it im into it for just under 13k right now 93k on odometer frozen silver edition. Thanks


----------



## kjep0523 (Mar 15, 2021)

TampaBMW21 said:


> Bought a 2013 bmw 650i with a bad knock in engine. Everyone is saying just get a new remanufactured engine. Ive received prices 7800 to 18k installed. Any other suggestions? Im not planning on keeping the car just trying to get out of it im into it for just under 13k right now 93k on odometer frozen silver edition. Thanks


Who is everyone? Engine knock doesn't equate to needing new/remanufactured engine. Engine knock fixes can be as simple as spark plugs and ignition coils. Personally, it would take a lot more than engine knock for me to consider shelling out on a new engine. With your stated costs, you would be in the car for $21K at a minimum. I am not so sure you would be able to sell it for anywhere near as much.

If I were you I would run diagnostics and take inventory of all the faults you get from the engine. If the engine runs, I would bet your issues can be sorted without needing a new engine. You just need to find a trusted BMW indy mechanic in your area to help assess the issues and give you a remedy.

If you have done all this already and it was an indy mechanic that told you about needing a new engine, then you might want to best find a way out of the vehicle for minimum loss.

As a N63TU owner myself, my plan after the extended warranty runs out is to part out the vehicle should the worst occur. BMW parts are so overpriced.

Good luck.


----------



## OnlyGerman (Oct 16, 2011)

If it is 100% engine loss, I would walk away.


----------

